# Premades of the week



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi everybody 

PSYCAT creates book covers for authors all around the world.
We believe in being unique, one of a kind, therefore every book cover design that we create
customised to represent the story inside. We have 15 years of experience in
Communication design which We'll love to put to use for you.
Discover our new works below and feel free to drop us a line about your book.

or just visit me at: http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/
You can follow me constantly on Fbook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Psycat-Digital-Ink-Motion/93397629621

------Samples from my shelf------


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elonale,

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey there! Just a friendly pointing out of a typo on your front page: genre.  I think you've got an extra 'e' in there somewhere.

Cheers!


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

You're also missing the 's' on the end of the word series in all your cover descriptions 

But great idea! There's always a need for series covers - I hope you sell boatloads


----------



## Sarah Shaw (Feb 14, 2015)

I was just thinking about this. Early days yet, since I haven't even got the final draft of the first in the series, but I'm working on a historical series with (I think 7 volumes). Not really sure what elements I could use to make it tie in, except maybe an 18th sailing ship.


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Romance and Erotica covers would be wonderful. Best of luck!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

valeriec80 said:


> Hey there! Just a friendly pointing out of a typo on your front page: genre. I think you've got an extra 'e' in there somewhere.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks! Got it fixed.


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome!
Great idea! I'm a horror/thriller writer and I'm planning a horror series after the release of my collection of short stories, I'd love for you to offer horror and thriller series covers as well as fantasy. I hope my imput helps


----------



## TechnicianCerberus (Feb 14, 2015)

This is a great idea. My first attempt at ordering covers ended up being a miserable failure because the designer I worked with wouldn't take into consideration covers for books in a series and 4 of my books are in series. It's good to see a designer going into it with that specifically in mind.


----------



## KaiW (Mar 11, 2014)

Long overdue, thank you! Always looking for great contemp romance and erotic romance. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Parnormal romance ---paranormal horror in a series.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Heather Hamilton-Senter said:


> You're also missing the 's' on the end of the word series in all your cover descriptions
> 
> But great idea! There's always a need for series covers - I hope you sell boatloads


Heather, thank you very much i fixed all the columns... next time it'll be a simple copy paste


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

statoun said:


> I was just thinking about this. Early days yet, since I haven't even got the final draft of the first in the series, but I'm working on a historical series with (I think 7 volumes). Not really sure what elements I could use to make it tie in, except maybe an 18th sailing ship.


Great minds think a like?
I know some great history books with great covers, i think that it depends on the author/designer imagination collaboration. Are you writing an historical novel or an history book?


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

soulfulone said:


> Romance and Erotica covers would be wonderful. Best of luck!


Thanks! I got those COVERED.


----------



## AshRonin (May 5, 2013)

Tagging this for later since I can't view the site on my phone


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Welcome Elonale!

You might also check the spelling of author on your Elven King covers.  

Is the price per cover or per set?  Very interested!  I'm eyeballing the steampunk series.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Michael J Elliott said:


> Welcome!
> Great idea! I'm a horror/thriller writer and I'm planning a horror series after the release of my collection of short stories, I'd love for you to offer horror and thriller series covers as well as fantasy. I hope my imput helps


Every input helps. I'll try to create some horrors, any special requests ?


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice work! I love that Bionic Guy cover.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> Welcome Elonale!
> 
> You might also check the spelling of author on your Elven King covers.
> 
> Is the price per cover or per set? Very interested! I'm eyeballing the steampunk series.


Hi Myra, first of all thank you for your feedback, i'll fix it a.s.a.p, second steampunk part 2 is going to be
on the shelf this week and another 2 are already sketched. Eventually it'll be a 3-4 series, the price is for all the four right now
(it'll be reduced if i'll make only 3).
and you can get 10% off if you subscribe to my news letter list for your first purchase.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

KaiW said:


> Long overdue, thank you! Always looking for great contemp romance and erotic romance.
> Best of luck!


Thank you KaiW, I have that genre already on my site, do you any thing particular on mind?


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Great idea!  I'd snap up a billionaire series in a New York minute. Will bookmark and keep checking.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Perry Constantine said:


> Nice work! I love that Bionic Guy cover.


Funny, it's one that i'm stuck with the sequels for ages...


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

TechnicianCerberus said:


> This is a great idea. My first attempt at ordering covers ended up being a miserable failure because the designer I worked with wouldn't take into consideration covers for books in a series and 4 of my books are in series. It's good to see a designer going into it with that specifically in mind.


Thanks, i'm sorry to hear about your bad experience, actually i think that a good designer can overcome almost any obstacle when it comes


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Epic fantasy series covers, please.  Dragons, wizards, elves, etc.


----------



## Jasone (Mar 28, 2015)

Thriller with a hint of romance. That would be awesome.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I think your best bet is to concentrate on romance and erotica. Biggest market.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Douglas E Wright said:


> Parnormal romance ---paranormal horror in a series.


I must admit that i'm not quite familiar with this genre, i'll have to research it.


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Elonale said:


> Every input helps. I'll try to create some horrors, any special requests ?


Wow you've caught me on the hop with that one Elonale lol. Let me have a good think and get back to you with some suggestions


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Jasone said:


> Thriller with a hint of romance. That would be awesome.


Do you think you can link me to some "inspirations"? somehow it's hard for me to connect thriller & romance into 
one coherent image. Thanks!


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Look on Amazon under the paranormal romance category.

Lots of covers of a woman posing with a man (or, more often, two men) with the animal of their choice hovering over or beneath them.  

Think men who turn unto animals or vampires or that sort of thing.  If you can't find any, search for "Claimed by".  It's very popular.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> Look on Amazon under the paranormal romance category.
> 
> Lots of covers of a woman posing with a man (or, more often, two men) with the animal of their choice hovering over or beneath them.
> 
> Think men who turn unto animals or vampires or that sort of thing. If you can't find any, search for "Claimed by". It's very popular.


I dont think i've ever came across of that genre. I'll check it out, though i tend to focus upon things i'm passionate for in my own reading
since it's easier to design when you are connected.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Elonale,

I was prepared to buy your steampunk series covers as soon as available... until I read in your FAQ that you will not provide .psd files or allow people to do their own typography. 

I'm not sure why that is, but that rules me out from purchasing.  I often make small tweaks to my covers, often purchasing them to be used later. Maybe a very long time later. Great idea, good prices, but not providing the .psd files is a deal breaker for me.  Just FYI.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Annegirl said:


> Sorry to be a bother, but the Elven King series has a Thranduil cosplayer/model on the covers. That irks me. I'm pretty sure the model cosplayer would have problems with his photos being used for commercial purposes on a stock image site. I checked on deviantart and looking at other Thranduil cosplayers the robes, wig and crown are the same. I would suggest taking those covers down and remaking them with a different elven model just in case.


Thanks a lot!
Though i guessed the meaning of the "Thranduil cosplayer" 
All the images are legal and beside the fact that the robe is awful (looks like piece of cloth with threads and knits) and i'm working on it on the side (due to dead lines i couldnt upload perfect images right away) I think that the images are good. I was so happy when i found them... (if you have links i'll be happy to take a look and if it that's awful i'll take it off right away).


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> Hey Elonale,
> 
> I was prepared to buy your steampunk series covers as soon as available... until I read in your FAQ that you will not provide .psd files or allow people to do their own typography.
> 
> I'm not sure why that is, but that rules me out from purchasing. I often make small tweaks to my covers, often purchasing them to be used later. Maybe a very long time later. Great idea, good prices, but not providing the .psd files is a deal breaker for me. Just FYI.


Hi Myra,
Well It sadness me a lot that this is a "deal breaker" but as i wrote on my FAQ moving forward a PSD file from my studio means violation of rights (images, fonts ext.), basically it means breaking the law 

Further more i can assure you that if you are not a Photoshop person you wont be able to handle the typo on this particular cover, since its created from 40 different layers which give the metal its look. You can always purchase the images and use them when ever you'd like, they go under a folder with your name and taken off the shelf in the store or marked as sold depends on the writers wish. They reserved for you and for you only.

On a different aspect, think of it as - you are giving your book to someone, the hand script, and it's being published without some chapters, losing some of your greatest scenes and so on... After years in the industry i can never show my final works - sites, mobile apps ext. since they all look so different from my vision and much worse unfortunately. But this is just a point to think about.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

heynonny said:


> Great idea! I'd snap up a billionaire series in a New York minute. Will bookmark and keep checking.


Pardon my french but i didn't get yours 
What do you mean by Billionaire series?


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Elonale said:


> On a different aspect, think of it as - you are giving your book to someone, the hand script, and it's being published without some chapters, losing some of your greatest scenes and so on... After years in the industry i can never show my final works - sites, mobile apps ext. since they all look so different from my vision and much worse unfortunately. But this is just a point to think about.


OK, you don't understand publishing. Or most creative business.

Writers for hire and even some traditionally published authors find exactly that. Their work is edited and approved by others. They are paid for the work, then the owner of the work makes changes to suit them, depending on the terms.

If you are selling art with your name on it, with your ego fully invested, then I understand your concern over people changing anything. For those of us who prefer the control over our work and the work we've purchased, we'll buy our covers elsewhere. I'm not trying to change your mind, I'm trying to help you understand why you may not be able to sell as many covers as you'd like. You aren't treating it as a business.

But I do like your style. Best of luck!


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

You would do well to focus on muscular guys, with tattoos.  And well dressed "rich looking" men.  Also while you're waiting for those models, shoot "posh and expensive" looking stuff - a pearl necklace, a fountain pen, and make that into a series covers. Huge market for the above.


----------



## heynonny (Mar 12, 2014)

Elonale said:


> Pardon my french but i didn't get yours
> What do you mean by Billionaire series?


Handsome man in expensive suit, glitz and glam. A google search for Billionaire romances will give you an idea of what is popular in the genre, if you need a frame of reference. If you are looking for volume right now billionaires, shifters, anything with bare-chested men are popular for series.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> OK, you don't understand publishing. Or most creative business.
> 
> Writers for hire and even some traditionally published authors find exactly that. Their work is edited and approved by others. They are paid for the work, then the owner of the work makes changes to suit them, depending on the terms.
> 
> ...


Sorry but i dont get the remark "You aren't treating it as a business"... It is a business, if people want to have their own custom designs (meaning changing, tweaking, re-sketching and so on) there is a fee for that (and i'll leave my ego out of it, i promise). If you want something in a price range which we call premades, a cover in which you paste your name and your title and the fees are low then this is it, this is what you get. Of course i wont to hit for the majority and sell, this is why i try to make good covers that wont need any changes 
every premade has it's own changing option for example if you want a clock not a necklace or a butterfly instead of a dragonfly (its a low cost change and if it fits better the book then sure lets have it).

Again thanks for the compliments, I hope that it wont be a deal breaker for others and i really appreciate the comments and the time invested here.

Just out of curiosity the publisher own the books after publishing them?


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Think of it this way - one my last book, I changed the font like 7 times, and adjusted the image maybe another 5. So lets say you have a cover I like. I guarantee you I'll have you do at least 3 different fonts while I'm thinking about which is best. Do you really want that headache? Or would you rather just COMBINE LAYERS, and add a text layer called "YOUR TITLE GOES HERE" and give the psd to the client?


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, the publisher owns the rights to the book for whatever time period was in the contract.

All I'm saying is that those of us who like to purchase covers and save them for future use are unlikely to buy yours. Because by the time I get around to writing something to use those covers, you may very likely be unreachable and I'll have useless covers.

Here's the trick to your business- the likelihood of someone finding the exact set of covers for a project that they've already written is much lower than an author who finds something on your site that they like so much, they want to buy it and save it for when they have time to write something to go with it.

You will sell a heck of a lot more to people _who might never even use the covers_ if they had the option to change the type (either themselves because believe it or not, some of us do use Photoshop or by sending them to someone else to do the typography.)

By binding them to yourself by not providing the layered file, you lose the cover hoarders' business. You just saved me $120 already!


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> Hey Elonale,
> 
> I was prepared to buy your steampunk series covers as soon as available... until I read in your FAQ that you will not provide .psd files or allow people to do their own typography.
> 
> I'm not sure why that is, but that rules me out from purchasing. I often make small tweaks to my covers, often purchasing them to be used later. Maybe a very long time later. Great idea, good prices, but not providing the .psd files is a deal breaker for me. Just FYI.


That's pretty standard. If the artist passes on the .psd files, we could essentially do anything with them, and we haven't paid for the rights to do that. (As far as I know)


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've dealt with a handful of cover arts re: pre-mades. 99% strictly didn't offer psd files. No big deal, I had them change it when I was ready - potentially months down the line. That's the risk we take for cheap pre-mades.

It's annoying, because like several here, I like to tweak my titles too, but I understand it.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

DGS said:


> Think of it this way - one my last book, I changed the font like 7 times, and adjusted the image maybe another 5. So lets say you have a cover I like. I guarantee you I'll have you do at least 3 different fonts while I'm thinking about which is best. Do you really want that headache? Or would you rather just COMBINE LAYERS, and add a text layer called "YOUR TITLE GOES HERE" and give the psd to the client?


I really think that it's authors responsibility for his title, there for i offer this service & restrict it, every time you'll need to change it you'll have to pay for the change.
It's got nothing to do with head ache i love my work and i need other people to love it as well, just like the author. But i believe that my time worth $x which means that if i'm changing and re-changing the title there is a fee to pay.

Set all my opinions aside it's a simple violation of rights...


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Elonale said:


> I really think that it's authors responsibility for his title, there for i offer this service & restrict it, every time you'll need to change it you'll have to pay for the change.
> It's got nothing to do with head ache i love my work and i need other people to love it as well, just like the author. But i believe that my time worth $x which means that if i'm changing and re-changing the title there is a fee to pay.
> 
> Set all my opinions aside it's a simple violation of rights...


LOL...ok... good luck


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

DGS said:


> LOL...ok... good luck


No need for mocking. Thanks.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> Yes, the publisher owns the rights to the book for whatever time period was in the contract.
> 
> All I'm saying is that those of us who like to purchase covers and save them for future use are unlikely to buy yours. Because by the time I get around to writing something to use those covers, you may very likely be unreachable and I'll have useless covers.
> 
> ...


OH, wow, but isnt the whole thing of independent book authors is to skip the publisher (I never knew that fact and it's some what amazes me what those rights means basically)?

I got your point, but isnt that the thing with premades? ie, what you see is what you get is what you paid for and it's cheap. I guess that people that would love my work and would like to tweak and change and re-sketch will go with a custom cover, a service which i'll gladly provide.

so here is another question... If you'll get the image itself (merged) with basic fonts that will stand as place holders for future use (basic fonts means windows fonts which has no need for rights), will it encourage you to buy those covers?

(just to rub it in  attached a link to the second cover) http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/#!Time_Book02_V01.jpg/zoom/c1fuq/caa2


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

For traditional published books, yes, the publisher owns the rights. For independent publishers, they keep the rights.

The point is that if we as writers want to* sell our work* to a publisher, once it's sold, it belongs to the other party to do what they want with it. Even if we don't like their choices.

Thanks for the responses but I've totally lost interest. Just trying to help you understand how to sell to the cover hoarders of the world but I get it, they aren't who you want to sell to.

You only want the customers who already know their titles or are willing to trust that they can track you down later to pay you to change the title. I'm not that customer.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

MyraScott said:


> For traditional published books, yes, the publisher owns the rights. For independent publishers, they keep the rights.
> 
> The point is that if we as writers want to* sell our work* to a publisher, once it's sold, it belongs to the other party to do what they want with it. Even if we don't like their choices.
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks a lot again you showed me some good points.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

lilywhite said:


> All the need to do is flatten the rest of the image and leave a layer for typography. I find people often want me to leave the typography alterable for another reason, which is that if they are using the cover for print as well they may want to change their blurb.
> 
> Elonale is free to run his/her business any way that he/she wants. But Myra is making a valid point. There really is a whole subculture of writers who browse premades for ideas.





lilywhite said:


> All the need to do is flatten the rest of the image and leave a layer for typography. I find people often want me to leave the typography alterable for another reason, which is that if they are using the cover for print as well they may want to change their blurb.
> 
> Elonale is free to run his/her business any way that he/she wants. But Myra is making a valid point. There really is a whole subculture of writers who browse premades for ideas.


So i'll ask again since Mayra didnt answer me on that, would you rather have simple basic typography which you alternate by yourself over a merged PSD file or have the cover "fixed"
for you in order to have great typo?


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

Elonale said:


> So i'll ask again since Mayra didnt answer me on that, would you rather have simple basic typography which you alternate by yourself over a merged PSD file or have the cover "fixed"
> for you in order to have great typo?


Personally, if I were buying a premade, I would just want the image; I can do typography myself. Not everyone can or wants to, and those people will be happy to have you do the typography. You get to decide whether you want to do business with just the people who can't do their own typography or if you want to expand your reach to people who prefer to do their own.

What you don't get to do is decide that people who prefer to do the typography themselves on premades aren't going to wind up with "great typo" without even seeing what they do, but that's what's coming across here, at least as it reads to me.

(Disclaimer, just to avoid confusion: I didn't do the typography on the covers in my sig; they're all custom covers from Damon Za. But I have done enough typography under another pen name (and in my previous job) to feel comfortable with doing my own.)


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Z.Rider set it all aside for a mo, i love your covers!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello all, Got some new covers on my shelf!
Placed them in the first post.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

NEW!!!

Placed new covers in the header, feel free to let me know what you think!


----------



## Michael J Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Elonale said:


> Every input helps. I'll try to create some horrors, any special requests ?


Yes!
My series will be a dark fantasy/occult series based on the Four Elements (Fire Earth Air and Water) since each element will be used to murder someone I need covers that perhaps have a similar pic of a person that could be tweaked to show the different murders like being consumed by fire water pouring from a mouth etc


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Michael:

Oh wow i've just noticed that my post wasnt posted... I was thinking about your series, but somehow couldnt think of an image to go with WOOD element, do you have a clue what will be the murder itself? its a great inspiration by the way.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to the 'Boards! Best of luck too. Not sure if anyone mentioned it, but you may want to add boxset designs in there as well. (I know, more work!)


----------



## RobScottNorton (Feb 17, 2015)

Just to add my thoughts. I'm one of those who will be inspired by a great cover with a plan to write a book to fit later. Being able to adjust the typography myself would see me buying more. If a cover designer can find an acceptable way of providing the PSD, then I'm more likely to buy covers from them, before I need them. Having the PSD would also make it easier for me to buy covers from different designers, and add my own branding elements to them to suggest a series.

Love your covers on the site BTW.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Kali.Amanda said:


> Welcome to the 'Boards! Best of luck too. Not sure if anyone mentioned it, but you may want to add boxset designs in there as well. (I know, more work!)


Boxset? Have no idea what it is, maybe it's a box for several volumes?


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

HadleysHouse said:


> Just to add my thoughts. I'm one of those who will be inspired by a great cover with a plan to write a book to fit later. Being able to adjust the typography myself would see me buying more. If a cover designer can find an acceptable way of providing the PSD, then I'm more likely to buy covers from them, before I need them. Having the PSD would also make it easier for me to buy covers from different designers, and add my own branding elements to them to suggest a series.
> 
> Love your covers on the site BTW.


Thanks, first of all.

Secondly, we had this discussion about sending PSD files (if you'd like to read all the posts), and it got stuck after me asking the question: If you'll get a PSD with one layer of an image and a place holder for fonts, which is freeware and without special effects, will it be sufficient on your side? So maybe you can help with answers  as for getting layered file as I answered before there are rights that are needed to be protected (image and font wise) which prevent me from getting payed for layered PSD file...

the only thing i can assure you is that i'm here to stay so you can modify your covers later on


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Elonale said:


> Boxset? Have no idea what it is, maybe it's a box for several volumes?


And thank you, of course


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

It's been a weird month, loads of mails (questions, reviews, promises and then some more questions), loads of people contacting me for "my great covers" yet i cant "book" any new client... thoughts and ideas?

Oh and HUNK my new model (look at the top, new covers attached), i'm in love like a teenager with him, downloaded almost every photo of him.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Elonale said:


> Oh and HUNK my new model (look at the top, new covers attached), i'm in love like a teenager with him, downloaded almost every photo of him.


Not my type, but I'm sure a lot of ladies share your desire. He's a VERY popular model.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Where? Where?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Elonale said:


> If you'll get a PSD with one layer of an image and a place holder for fonts, which is freeware and without special effects, will it be sufficient on your side? So maybe you can help with answers


I would like to answer this, but I don't understand what you mean by 'a placeholder for fonts'.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome, Elonale. I hope you do really well. This is a great place to start.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I would like to answer this, but I don't understand what you mean by 'a placeholder for fonts'.


I mean, creating a place holder with system fonts like arial and thaoma for example or google fonts that are free for use and you dont need a license for them.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi All,

Long time...
Pinned some new covers from my site YAY!
Also if you like to stay up to date you can start following my studio on FB.

and now for the biggest news of the week I SOLD A COVER directly from my site double YAY!!!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello followers & new visitors 
2 new covers on my shelf.

I'm happy to celebrate my 20th book cover that was published.


----------



## L. L. Fine (Dec 29, 2013)

Just saw the new designs.  Great stuff.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

I was gone for a long while, being a mother for two is taking most of my time but hey, it's good to be back!!!


----------



## Trans-Human (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Elon

I hope business is doing well. I'm also one of the people who get inspired to write a story based on a very nice cover design (and judging by this thread solely, there seems to be a lot of us out there). If we get certain package of series covers, how much does tweaking the fonts cost?


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Gaulvinov said:


> Hi Elon
> 
> I hope business is doing well. I'm also one of the people who get inspired to write a story based on a very nice cover design (and judging by this thread solely, there seems to be a lot of us out there). If we get certain package of series covers, how much does tweaking the fonts cost?


Depends on what you mean by tweaking the fonts... If you mean changing the book name ( if you bought a real nice pack) You'll gat to change the title 3 times with no charge. After that it'll cost you $15 to change the fonts. If You mean to change the style of the fonts (assuming you choose one of the samples from my site) it'll cost you $15. If You'd like a whole new design for the typo it depends on the complexity of your request


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

New Item on my shelf, it's always a reason for a small celebration. Cheers ya'all


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

New covers day is here


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes yes, it's that day of the week in which i publish a new series cover. Hope you like it


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Samples! Samples! Read all about it


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a question on fonts, since I'm curious:

what would you do with someone who wants your base cover but already has a typography specialist? Potentially someone who already has all of the branding from previous books' type on their machine already, including specialty fonts/effects/etc?

Sometimes clients will do that, so I'm just curious. There are some super-specialized typographers 'round these parts and some clients are picky.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Just a question on fonts, since I'm curious:
> 
> what would you do with someone who wants your base cover but already has a typography specialist? Potentially someone who already has all of the branding from previous books' type on their machine already, including specialty fonts/effects/etc?
> 
> Sometimes clients will do that, so I'm just curious. There are some super-specialized typographers 'round these parts and some clients are picky.


You can get the background image and place the typo on it as you see fit.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

That's good news. Thanks!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay! Sunday here again 
Check in my new covers and a great offer for a first time customers.
Ciao!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

You do really nice work!
I'd like to see more sci-fi (space opera).  I'm working on a new trilogy, but I don't have titles yet. But I'll be looking for covers.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Quiss said:


> You do really nice work!
> I'd like to see more sci-fi (space opera). I'm working on a new trilogy, but I don't have titles yet. But I'll be looking for covers.


Thanks!
Will be happy to supply


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay, check out my new covers and my great offer for May!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay, 3 months passed swiftly and I'm back on track with new covers design.


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

I like your style.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

5ngela said:


> I like your style.


Thanks!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

My new idea for this platform, to share with you my weekly thoughts and how they are presented in my work. Come aboard you might like it


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Chick lit week!


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

When the mind is all over the place and the heart is travelling to far away lands... It's hard to design...
Come inside and travel with me 

http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

It's the WOLVES week here.
Feel free to contact me for prices and customizations!
http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/singles?lightbox=cnxt


----------



## gogs2 (May 2, 2017)

When one clicks on the "Customize this" links there is a javascript error and then everything is broken (incl. the menu...)


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

gogs2 said:


> When one clicks on the "Customize this" links there is a javascript error and then everything is broken (incl. the menu...)


Thanks for taking the time and writing me. This is weird because here it works fine for several people. Can you please let me know with which browser you are working with?


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Let's go for green... 
Come inside you might green into something 

http://www.seriesbookcovers.com
Feel free to contact me for customizations & prices.


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh boy, that was a hectic week! so quick updates 2 of my covers got into amazon contest! Yay! Check those ones out http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/sold-covers . And a new premade for sale on a large discount.
Visit my site so you can get updates - http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/


----------



## Elonale (Mar 31, 2015)

Moon... It was it's monthly birthday yesterday, it was amazing, but let's face it, full moon is much more mysterious and alluring
Come inside you might be seduced by it: http://www.seriesbookcovers.com/


----------

